# having trouble with male dogs fighting



## griffsmom (Oct 20, 2006)

hi guys. i could use some help. i need help with my male pitt mix and male jack...they fight. last night i came home and found an injured jack. he is fine. i have a large fenced area that is attached to my house. i have a section of the basement designated to the crew (i have 4 dogs). there is a doggie door where they can go in and out of the pen as they chose, or stay inside out of the weather. these two have never fought outside. it is usually a quick vocal tiff in the house that i stop right away. both of them are rescues and i am out of ideas. thanks


----------



## griffsmom (Oct 20, 2006)

oh yeah...forgot to add that yes, both of them are fixed


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Separate them when you are not there to monitor and control them. Make a second enclosure, whatever, that they can't get at one another. You could come home to a disaster one day, trust me. Especially with four dogs, you have no idea what kind of donnybrook could come of this.


----------



## griffsmom (Oct 20, 2006)

i have them separated now. bert (the jack) has free run of the house at the moment...as of lunchtime i still had all curtains and what not intact  . i was hoping someone had a behavioral trick for me. but, if this is what i have to do from now on...as long as he doesn't decided to redecorate...it will work.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I own an APBT. And I've been told that it's irresponsible to leave a pit or pit mix alone with any other dog.

As I'm sure you know, dog on dog aggression is in their BLOOD. Period.

There are exceptions to every breed standard, but it would appear your pit is not.

Keep them separated at all times if your not around to supervise. No exceptions. You don't want to come home to a dead dog, so now that you've gotten the *priviledge* of a warning, a minor injury, take it and run! *DO NOT *allow your pit mix to be around other dogs unattended. If something EVER happened, you'd have only yourself to blame.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Alpha said:


> I own an APBT. And I've been told that it's irresponsible to leave a pit or pit mix alone with any other dog.
> 
> As I'm sure you know, dog on dog aggression is in their BLOOD. Period.
> 
> ...



Good post. I have an APBT also. I would seek professional help with this one. It can be a serious issue. See a prof. Trainer in your area ASAP. Keep them seperated, and be very clear that YOU'RE the boss, and that none of that nonsense will go on in YOUR house as long as you're around.


----------

